# T.Rice Pro 2014 vs. Capita DOA



## Ravaging Rami (Mar 11, 2014)

Hello,
I'm new to this forum so hopefully I'm posting in the right place. I've been snowboarding for 4 years now on an old 163 K2 JuJu from the 1990's that belonged to my father. It has served me well, but it's time for an upgrade. I've been looking at either the Lib-Tech T.Rice Pro 2014 or the Capita Defenders of Awesome 2014. I ride in the midwest, so mostly groomers, steeps, hardpack, occasional powder days, and once in a while some smaller jumps. I don't ride rails or jib, but I don't want to ride a brick down the mountain either. I am 5'11, 154 pounds, and a 10.5 - 11 size boot. I'm still growing, so I don't want to get too small of a board, but I don't want too big of a board either. What would be a better size to fit my criteria, 157 or 161.5?
Also, is there going to be a learning curve coming from a cambered board (JuJu) to a hybrid (T.Rice Pro)? Does anyone have any experience with either of these boards? I am open to other boards too, so please comment up!


----------



## ttccnn (Mar 31, 2011)

I think you will be fine with the 157 T.Rice


----------



## SnowDogWax (Nov 8, 2013)

Agree 157 & the TRS is a great all mountain do everything board.


----------



## Ravaging Rami (Mar 11, 2014)

SnowDogWax said:


> Agree 157 & the TRS is a great all mountain do everything board.


I've thought about it. I have big feet and I believe the T.Rice is wider. How does the TRS float in POW?


----------



## ttccnn (Mar 31, 2011)

does not have too many experience with POW on my TRS, but if like to try XC2 profile, you can take a look at GNU Danny Kass, or next year TRS is going to have a mid-wide version next year


----------



## ek9max (Apr 8, 2013)

I found the TRS to be better in pow than the trice. 

I had both this season.


----------



## Ravaging Rami (Mar 11, 2014)

ek9max said:


> I found the TRS to be better in pow than the trice.
> 
> I had both this season.


But for general riding, like groomers, which carved/handled better? Also how is the edge hold/carving capability on the T.Rice since it is a hybrid?


----------



## Rdysetshred (Mar 12, 2014)

TRS destroys groomers... and is still a hybrid like the Trice but with more rocker and camber because of XC2. Just a softer flex at slower speeds and flats making it playful, but on edge it'sa beast.


----------



## Bertieman (Jan 19, 2014)

Don't people say the Trice rides "longer than it is"? :thumbsdown:


----------



## SnowDogWax (Nov 8, 2013)

Question? 

Is the SkunkApe the big brother of the TRS or is that just hogwash?

Also does either the TRS or TRS-HP have a sintered base?


----------



## ek9max (Apr 8, 2013)

Both trs and trs hp have tnt base


----------



## Ravaging Rami (Mar 11, 2014)

So does anyone have any good experience with the T.Rice at all? Lol
I guess I'll have to check both out when I go to the boardshop in a week.


----------



## Justin (Jun 2, 2010)

SnowDogWax said:


> Question?
> 
> Is the SkunkApe the big brother of the TRS or is that just hogwash?
> 
> Also does either the TRS or TRS-HP have a sintered base?


I could be wrong but i think the trs is twin and skunk is setback.


----------



## linvillegorge (Jul 6, 2009)

After years of riding boards with rocker between the bindings and camber outside, I recently picked up a board (Capita DBX) with camber between the bindings and rocker outside. Not sure I'll ever go back to rocker between the bindings.


----------



## SnowDogWax (Nov 8, 2013)

linvillegorge said:


> After years of riding boards with rocker between the bindings and camber outside, I recently picked up a board (Capita DBX) with camber between the bindings and rocker outside. Not sure I'll ever go back to rocker between the bindings.


linvillegorge: 

Started 2013/2014 season selling all my CRC boards, HeritageX 163, SkunkApe 157, GNU 158W Riders Choice just to name some. Went with Rossi 161W MagTek, Rossi 164W Krypto and pretty much felt just like you. But after 30 days or so on RCR the N.S. RipSaw early 2015 release intriged me so I jumped back on the CrC profile. Notice little r which is IMO was a game changer. CrC gives me the stability at high speed, playfulness around the mountain, and great edge hold. 

Rossi boards or RCR for groomers, jumps in park, boxes and ice coast conditions. 

RipSaw CrC for powder, glades, high speed carving, late day crud, and even moguls. 

My board quiver now has expanded RCR & CrC:dizzy::dunno::icon_scratch:


----------



## Ravaging Rami (Mar 11, 2014)

linvillegorge said:


> After years of riding boards with rocker between the bindings and camber outside, I recently picked up a board (Capita DBX) with camber between the bindings and rocker outside. Not sure I'll ever go back to rocker between the bindings.


Why? What was wrong with rocker between the feet that made you like the opposite better?


----------



## Ravaging Rami (Mar 11, 2014)

So I went with the T.Rice Pro in HP and I love it! The board rips everything to shreds!


----------



## wind gypsy (Feb 13, 2014)

linvillegorge said:


> After years of riding boards with rocker between the bindings and camber outside, I recently picked up a board (Capita DBX) with camber between the bindings and rocker outside. Not sure I'll ever go back to rocker between the bindings.


Is the DBX as stiff as they all say? The shape and tech sounds good but I got rid of my T Rice in short order because it was too much board for me, wonder if the DBX would be as well.


----------



## linvillegorge (Jul 6, 2009)

Ravaging Rami said:


> Why? What was wrong with rocker between the feet that made you like the opposite better?


Wrong with it? Nothing. Camber profile preference is exactly that, a personal preference.


----------



## linvillegorge (Jul 6, 2009)

wind gypsy said:


> Is the DBX as stiff as they all say? The shape and tech sounds good but I got rid of my T Rice in short order because it was too much board for me, wonder if the DBX would be as well.


It's pretty stiff. They call it mid-stiff and that seems about right. Capita rates it as a 7 out of 10 I believe and that seems pretty accurate.^


----------



## destroy (Dec 16, 2012)

SnowDogWax said:


> linvillegorge:
> 
> Started 2013/2014 season selling all my CRC boards, HeritageX 163, SkunkApe 157, GNU 158W Riders Choice just to name some. Went with Rossi 161W MagTek, Rossi 164W Krypto and pretty much felt just like you. But after 30 days or so on RCR the N.S. RipSaw early 2015 release intriged me so I jumped back on the CrC profile. Notice little r which is IMO was a game changer. CrC gives me the stability at high speed, playfulness around the mountain, and great edge hold.
> 
> ...


So...

Like the Darker Series? Or C3 that came out like two seasons ago?


----------



## 16gkid (Dec 5, 2012)

SnowDogWax said:


> RipSaw CrC for powder, glades, high speed carving, late day crud, and even moguls.
> 
> My board quiver now has expanded RCR & CrC:dizzy::dunno::icon_scratch:


I completly disagree, theres a reason the big mountain chargers (Jones,Xavier, DCP) all ride directional RCR, all the speed of the camber with a floaty rocker tips for better float


----------



## snowman55 (Feb 17, 2012)

Ravaging Rami said:


> Why? What was wrong with rocker between the feet that made you like the opposite better?


I have had the similar experience as LGorge. I learned on camber boards, tried the flat boards then full rocker then CRC. Now I'm riding mainly RCR or RFR boards. I don't like the feel of rocker between the binding. The teeter-totter, riding on a saucer feel.


----------



## TwiggyMK (Apr 9, 2014)

I love my Capita doa. Only ridden her for a weekend in some harrrd packed snow/ ice and slush on detuned edges, so can't comment too much on performance. The hybrid camber's definitley worth trying out. 
I'm 6" at 73ish kg I went for the 154 still so stable when you charge. Some women look in disgust at the top sheet ?


----------



## skip11 (Jan 28, 2010)

"I completly disagree, theres a reason the big mountain chargers (Jones,Xavier, DCP) all ride directional RCR, all the speed of the camber with a floaty rocker tips for better float"

Their RCR boards are mostly camber (camber past the bindings, only minor rocker at the tail, and stiff flex). Compare that to RCR board that only has camber up until the middle of the inserts and it rides totally different.

If you're talking about pros then Travis Rice rides a CRC board and is spinning of spines in Alaska. How bout Lando, Ejack, Blair Habenicht, all hard chargers and rides CRC.

Point is it's all preference.


----------

